# PLEASE CAN YOU TELL ME



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder if you can help me with a few questions i have ? Please can you tell me if this sounds like streching pains at nearly 20wks i have a pulling sharp pain at the bottom of my bump, it can be on the left or right side but today was in the middle of my belly  it subsides after a while but  Its quite sharp and painfull to stand up straight  

Also ive noticed that where i have 2scars at both sides of my belly there seams to be slight  pulling sort of pain  its worse before i have a bowl movement   
Have you any ideas what this can be,i have read it could be to do with scar tissue streching but i wondered if this could be the problem,as ive had 4 laparoscopys from a previous  surgerys and have 2scars at both sides of my belly  
Thanks
Teardrop
xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Your pains sounds like scar tissue being pulled from your previous surgery along side the usual ligaments stretching.  Unfortunately there is not much you can do about these pains other than paracetamol...sorry..

Hope it does not bother you too much

Jan


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

*jan* 
Thankyou for your reply 
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------

